# How can I hand polish engine bay paint?



## datslow (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello, 

Time to pull the ol Ford out for summer. Engine bay was sprayed a few years ago, but has got some light marks on it from refitting parts and sitting in the garage. 

What is the best way to hand polish the paint? It is single stage celly and white. 

I have tried Megs Ultimate Compound, it cleans the test area up nicely, but doesn't leave a nice gloss finish. 

I have M105 and M205 but I am hesitant to try those. 

Can anyone recommend something that would work by hand and leave a nice glossy finish. 

Thanks


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I think UC is just a consumer version of 105 (so a little less effective and a little more user-friendly), so if the UC worked, 205 should finish it off nicely. Other option if you're worried about damaging the area would be something like SRP to give you a nicer final look


----------

